# Carambola wine anyone?



## LCW (Feb 21, 2012)

I reside in So.Fl. in the winter and have several mature carambola trees but have never tried to make any wine out of the fruit this yr.I'm planning to try a batch any ideas LCW


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2012)

I have never even heard of them, what the heck are they?


----------



## mikev63 (Feb 21, 2012)

Carambola, also known as starfruit, is the fruit.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 21, 2012)

The ones we have tasted from the store did not taste very impressive, but that was from the store 1000 miles away from where they were grown. If you have some that taste good go for it. Juice a bunch of them and measure the acidity and adjust that and add sugar, nutrient, yeast and pectinase and have fun. You may even consider using 100% juice and decide if they can stand up to a little oak. Crackedcork


----------



## LCW (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be going back to Tn. in about 5-6 weeks I think I'll take some back with and give it a try.How many lbs. per gallon would you start with?LCW


----------



## LCW (Feb 23, 2012)

cracked cork I'm going to only use tree ripened fruit and that as you know makes a big diff.in taste.The ones that are shipped are picked pretty green.Thanks for the advice


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck, wish we could offer you some advice, you might want to use a yeast like pasteur champagne and treat it like a white wine fermenting it totally under airlock so you dont loose any flavor? CC


----------



## LCW (Feb 24, 2012)

I think thats what I'm going to do.A friend of mine has a winery down here in so. Fl. he specializes in making wine out of tropical fruits.I had some of his dryer carambola and it was pretty good.Thanks for the imput LCW


----------



## jrh143 (Feb 28, 2012)

LCW said:


> I reside in So.Fl. in the winter and have several mature carambola trees but have never tried to make any wine out of the fruit this yr.I'm planning to try a batch any ideas LCW



Jack Keller has recipes for just about everything. Try this page for a recipe: [forum won't allow me to post link, so google "carambola wine recipe" and click the link to Jack Keller's recipe page. It should be the first on the list.] I haven't personally tried making star fruit wine, but it's been on my list of ones to try someday for many years. Let us know how it turns out!

Cheers!

- John Hance
Hance Wines, North Carolina


----------



## LCW (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks I'll check into that.LCW


----------



## Tropical (Mar 5, 2012)

*Carambola Wine*

I have just got my second five gallon batch of carambola wine in the secondary. The first batch I made last year required a good amount of back sweetening and taught me about degassing (which is not mentioned in Jack Keller’s recipe). These guys can explain degassing, this wine needs it. It is really hard to adjust the acid while in the primary, which is why the acid is added close to bottling. Mine came out with a strong carambola taste. You might want to try to blend it with other wines. Good Luck


----------

